# Apple’s iOS 4.2 Available Today for iPad, iPhone & iPod touch



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

*Apple releases iOS 4.2.1 - today*

Apple releases iOS 4.2.1 | Tablets | iOS Central | Macworld

"On Monday, Apple will release iOS 4.2 (the company says by 10 a.m. Pacific Time), a free software update that brings the features of iOS 4—including multitasking, fast app switching, and a unified mail inbox—to the iPad for the first time. We had a chance to use the update, which also adds the new AirPrint and AirPlay features to all compatible devices, for a few days: here's a first look."


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

It's already up on Apple's website. I'll try it when I get home after work.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm dling it now. Servers are busy as it is a long wait for 624.3 MB.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it worth it to install iOS4.2 on a 3G? I know they said it would make 3Gs run faster but has anyone experienced this? I'm thinking of just stopping at 4.1...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Watch it, your music will disappear from your iphone. I am really pissed at apple can they not get this sync thing done right. How much testing do they really do?

EDIT: Apple - Support - Discussions - If after you update to 4.2 your iPod ...


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Same iPod empty bug for me. Had a similar problem with photos when iOS 4.0 was released but a reboot and resyncing with iTunes fixed it. Airplay has been wonky on the iPad. The icon sometimes disappears and then comes back from the iPod app, but is solid in the video app on the iPad. My iPhone has been humming along just fine and I can't really see any other obvious issues yet. Very happy to have multitasking on the iPad! Too bad the iPhone 3GS isn't powerful enough for new text ringtones. LOL.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

lily18 said:


> Is it worth it to install iOS4.2 on a 3G? I know they said it would make 3Gs run faster but has anyone experienced this? I'm thinking of just stopping at 4.1...


You've already passed the sweet spot at 3.1.2, so you would probably be better off upgrading. You probably won't benefit from any of the new features, but its been my experience gets more optimized with every release. You may not notice it in one update, but over the course of two or three, you will notice a difference. My advice, go back to OS 3 or go forward to 4.2.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

lily18 said:


> Is it worth it to install iOS4.2 on a 3G? I know they said it would make 3Gs run faster but has anyone experienced this? I'm thinking of just stopping at 4.1...


put it on my 3G already and it's a big improvement. not sure if it's as fast as it's ever been, but at least i don't feel like i'm continually waiting for it... update away, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Hanging on update*

Anyone have any problems with hanging? It's been stuck at the same point of updating for almost 20 minutes


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Major Software Update Brings Multitasking, Folders, Unified Inbox, Game Center, AirPlay & AirPrint to iPad

Hey ehMacians... I've been a little under the weather the past couple of days. The big news is iOS 4.2 has Apple today announced that iOS 4.2 is available today for download for iPad, iPhone and iPod touch. iOS 4.2 brings many new features from iOS 4.0, 4.1 and 4.2 to iPad including Multitasking, Folders, Unified Inbox, Game Center, AirPlay and AirPrint. I'm downloading the updates right now and will play with this evening. For now, here's the official press release with full details from Apple. Some more updates coming in the next several days. 

“iOS 4.2 makes the iPad a completely new product, just in time for the holiday season,” said Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO. “Once again, the iPad with iOS 4.2 will define the target that other tablets will aspire to, but very few, if any, will ever be able to hit.”

iPad users can now run their favorite apps and switch between them instantly, while preserving iPad’s battery life. Users can organize their apps with drag-and-drop simplicity using Folders, and Mail now features a Unified Inbox, fast inbox switching and a threaded message view.

Game Center allows iPad, iPhone and iPod touch users to challenge and play friends or be matched automatically with new opponents, showcase their scores and achievements, and discover new games their friends are playing.

AirPlay is a new feature for streaming music, video and photos wirelessly from iPad, iPhone and iPod touch to Apple TV, transforming Apple TV into a great accessory for iPad, iPhone and iPod touch. iOS users also will be able to use AirPort Express and AirPlay to stream wirelessly to any stereo or powered speakers, or directly to AirPlay-enabled speakers coming to market in the months ahead. 

AirPrint is a next-generation Wi-Fi print architecture that dramatically simplifies printing by completely eliminating printer drivers. A selection of AirPrint enabled printers including the HP Photosmart, HP LaserJet Pro and HP Officejet will be the first to support printing direct from iOS devices. iPad, iPhone and iPod touch users can simply tap to print their documents or photos wirelessly to any printer that supports AirPrint. 

The Find My iPhone (or iPad or iPod touch) feature is now free to use without a MobileMe subscription and helps you locate your missing device. The Find My iPhone app is a free download on the App Store and lets users easily locate a missing device on a map and have it display a message or play a sound. Users can even remotely lock or wipe data from a lost device to protect privacy.

Other new features that iOS 4.2 brings to the iPad include: the ability to rent TV episodes directly to iPad using the iTunes App with a 30 day viewing window and a 48 hour session window once playback is started; the ability to easily find and highlight specific words and phrases on web pages in Safari; enhanced enterprise support so businesses can take advantage of stronger security features, new device management capabilities and improved enterprise integration; industry-leading accessibility enhancements; and support for 25 additional languages, including Korean, Portuguese and Traditional Chinese.

The revolutionary iPad allows users to connect with their apps and content in a more intimate, intuitive and fun way than ever before. You can browse the web, read and send email, enjoy and share photos, watch HD videos, listen to music, play games, read ebooks and much more, using the innovative Multi-Touch user interface. iPad weighs just 1.5 pounds, making it easy to carry and use anywhere.

Today, customers have downloaded more than seven billion apps from the groundbreaking App Store and more than 300,000 apps are available to consumers in 90 countries, with more than 40,000 native iPad apps. Over 125 million iOS users around the world can choose from an incredible range of apps in 20 categories, including games, business, news, sports, health, reference and travel. 

*Availability *
The iOS 4.2 update is available today to download to iPad, iPhone and iPod touch by syncing the device with iTunes 10.1. iOS 4.2 is compatible with iPad, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, second and third generation iPod touch (late 2009 models with 32GB or 64GB) and new iPod touch. Some features may not be available on all products. For example, Multitasking requires iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, third generation iPod touch (late 2009 models with 32GB or 64GB) or later.

*The free Find My iPhone feature is available for iPhone 4, iPad or new iPod touch (4th generation).


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*wifi sync is the problem*



JayEyes said:


> Anyone have any problems with hanging? It's been stuck at the same point of updating for almost 20 minutes


Figure it out. I had wifi sync installed on my MBP. It was interfering with the update and causing the hang. I uninstalled it and update worked fine.

Just a heads up for anyone who may have a problem.

J


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I could Airprint yesterday, but cannot today, WTF mate? Can they disable it remotely!?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> I could Airprint yesterday, but cannot today, WTF mate? Can they disable it remotely!?


The used the Find Your Phone app and disabled it for you. :lmao:


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Watch it, your music will disappear from your iphone. I am really pissed at apple can they not get this sync thing done right. How much testing do they really do?
> 
> EDIT: Apple - Support - Discussions - If after you update to 4.2 your iPod ...


Ahhh why didn't I listen?? Sure enough all my music has been deleted from my phone! All of my carefully selected albums!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

4.2.1 Update on my iPhone 3G has been worth it. I didn't find 4.1 as bad as some seemed to think. At least my phone is usable until the iphone 5 comes out.. Skipping the 4th gen


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

irontree said:


> Ahhh why didn't I listen?? Sure enough all my music has been deleted from my phone! All of my carefully selected albums!


I actually make a playlist for my iPhone that i just drag (while i have it set to sync now) on.

I have 3 actually.

Call them 
iPhone Playlist 1, 2, 3....

Therefore if my phone gets wiped or corrupted. I just resync that playlist.

I have the same setup for my iPod.

-Morgan


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I just wanna say that Printopia rocks. It's now easier to print with the iPad than with a regular Mac, truth be told!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> The used the Find Your Phone app and disabled it for you. :lmao:


LOL no, it turns out they really DID disable AirPrint (and apparently my girlfriend said "okay" to whatever popped up on the screen... turned out to be "update for my iPhone")! What a crock o ****e.


----------



## cbchoices (Sep 25, 2009)

*raising standards for IOS 4.2*

in July 2010 i bought my ipod touch and have successfully updated to 4.1;
now APPLE has raised the bar.!!!! one requires Itunes 10.0+ [which I cannot update to,
as I am presently running Tiger 10.4.11.
SO APPLE-has forced me into a corner-Spend $1,000+ to update ALL my Macintosh
equipment!!!!!! 

Merry Christmas SCROOGE APPLE!!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

cbchoices said:


> in July 2010 i bought my ipod touch and have successfully updated to 4.1;
> now APPLE has raised the bar.!!!! one requires Itunes 10.0+ [which I cannot update to,
> as I am presently running Tiger 10.4.11.
> SO APPLE-has forced me into a corner-Spend $1,000+ to update ALL my Macintosh
> ...


In their defence, you are running an OS that is around 3 years old, if you were using Windows, you would have had to update as well. With new tech, comes great software updating... I think that's how it goes.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

cbchoices said:


> in July 2010 i bought my ipod touch and have successfully updated to 4.1;
> now APPLE has raised the bar.!!!! one requires Itunes 10.0+ [which I cannot update to,
> as I am presently running Tiger 10.4.11.
> SO APPLE-has forced me into a corner-Spend $1,000+ to update ALL my Macintosh
> ...


take it to apple, will they not update it at the store for you?


----------



## cbchoices (Sep 25, 2009)

*can't update ipod touch*

thanks Elric.... but when i bought my ipod touch 5 months ago; the computer requirements were 10.4.11!!!! now they have raised the bar.
Same as the ipod-you need Snow Leopard to run it also.

Would have liked to have got-ten my year warranty out of . At least i got to
4.1 an that addressed the excessive battery drain from the previous update.


thanks Seasons Greetings from Cape Breton


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Your iPod will still function. You don't NEED to update.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

cbchoices said:


> thanks Elric.... but when i bought my ipod touch 5 months ago; the computer requirements were 10.4.11!!!! now they have raised the bar.
> Same as the ipod-you need Snow Leopard to run it also.
> 
> Would have liked to have got-ten my year warranty out of . At least i got to
> ...


Just don't upgrade, it's easy as that. When iTunes offers to do it, check the box that says 'don't show this window again' then click cancel, and you're good to go. It won't keep bothering you, and you can continue to run the version of iTunes and iOS that work for you.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

cbchoices said:


> thanks Seasons Greetings from Cape Breton


Where abouts? I'm in Sydney. =)


----------

